
Go from PHP engineer's perspective - sobit
http://sobit.me/2016/02/25/go-from-php-engineers-perspective/
======
atrudeau
Another poster riding the Go unicorn. You'll enjoy the ride until you realize
your ugly as hell chimera monstrosity got you from A to B a lot faster.

~~~
koberstein
"It was never recommended to decompose a system into microservices while it is
not mature enough. While small, a business has to be flexible and react
quickly to the opportunities in the market. This is not an ideal environment
for building microservices, and more benefits can be achieved by having a
monolith instead. PHP with its ecosystem perfectly fits into this strategy."

------
onetwotree
Java, Python, and even Ruby [1] can get you under 10ms for service responses
that actually hit a database, in my experience. But why improve performance by
switching to a language that's well suited to the task at hand when you can do
it by switching to a language that's hip?

[1] My company ran into a problem where one of our Ruby service responses was
taking something about 100ms. We ruled out the database, and the ruby code,
and finally discovered that the problem was jumping back and forth between
Ruby and C while generating the JSON response from model classes with
customized `to_json` behavior. We solved it by traversing the structure in
Ruby and turning it into Arrays and Hashes. Back down under 10ms!

~~~
brianwawok
With some work you can write some Java that will easily take a message, parse
it, do logic, and reply in under .1ms. Not that useful for a webapp though,
databases are kinda cool.

~~~
williamdunne
With Java you can receive an order, parse it, submit it to your trading
engine, persist it, match it, and return the response in less than 4ms

[https://www.lmax.com/execution-performance](https://www.lmax.com/execution-
performance)

~~~
brianwawok
I worked on trading engines in a past life and worked with good ol Martin. You
can do all of that in under a ms these days.

------
alexandercrohde
On the criticisms of PHP on swap, those are way out of date. Swap in php:

list(a, b) = [b, a]

Multiple return values:

[a, b] = function(){ return ["one value", "another"];};

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Er, that should be:

    
    
      list($a, $b) = [$b, $a];
    
      list($a, $b) = (function(){ return ["one value", "another"];})();
    

Anyway, it's not even out-of-date, just ignorant. PHP has list() for at least
16 years.

